# Long hair is such a looksmin



## VicMackey (Dec 29, 2021)

I know all the psl aspies here think long hair looks good cuz of anime and Richard Rameirez but in reality it looks like absolute shit in 99% of cases, even if you have a chad face.

And even if you do look good with long hair you're still always gonna look better and more appealing with it cut short-medium. Long only looks good in photoshoots, it makes you look gross and aspie irl.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Dec 29, 2021)

VicMackey said:


> I know all the psl aspies here think long hair looks good cuz of anime and Richard Rameirez but in reality it looks like absolute shit in 99% of cases, even if you have a chad face.
> 
> And even if you do look good with long hair you're still always gonna look better and more appealing with it cut short-medium. Long only looks good in photoshoots, it makes you look gross and aspie irl.
> 
> ...


it gives off a very round face look. even if you already have square features.


----------



## gamma (Dec 29, 2021)

It's a niche, some women prefer long hair (+robust face) but most women prefer short/medium


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 29, 2021)

Don't care, I'm growing my hair long.


----------



## VicMackey (Dec 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> It's a niche, some women prefer long hair (+robust face) but most women prefer short/medium


That's just in pics tbh. In a club you'd be failoed hard by long hair even with a good face


----------



## gamma (Dec 29, 2021)

VicMackey said:


> That's just in pics tbh. In a club you'd be failoed hard by long hair even with a good face


Man bun looks good irl


----------



## Lux (Dec 29, 2021)

medium long is a bit better


----------



## VicMackey (Dec 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> Man bun looks good irl


This is the only good longish haircut for appeal tbh


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 29, 2021)

Long hair is aids to maintain


----------



## VicMackey (Dec 29, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Long hair is aids to maintain


Just be a disgusting dirty hair crackhead bro


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 29, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Long hair is aids to maintain


This tbh


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 29, 2021)

VicMackey said:


> Just be a disgusting dirty hair crackhead bro
> View attachment 1466616


mogs you and me bro


----------



## VicMackey (Dec 29, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> mogs you and me bro


He's ltn in appeal tbh


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 29, 2021)

VicMackey said:


> Just be a disgusting dirty hair crackhead bro
> View attachment 1466616


My hair is way longer than his past my shoulders at this point
I’m fucking off to the barber next week it’s just way too long


----------



## VicMackey (Dec 29, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> My hair is way longer than his past my shoulders at this point
> I’m fucking off to the barber next week it’s just way too long


What haircut are you getting tbh


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 29, 2021)

VicMackey said:


> He's ltn in appeal tbh


Not really


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 29, 2021)

VicMackey said:


> What haircut are you getting tbh


Low fade quiff


----------



## VicMackey (Dec 29, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Not really
> View attachment 1466620


With the teeth and collagen considered he's incel tier tbh. I was gonna vomit while watching this vid ngl


----------



## VicMackey (Dec 29, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Low fade quiff


I think we bullied dev off this site btw. Hes been offline for more than 24hours


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 29, 2021)

Not always true, med chads can effortlessly pull off long hair


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## VicMackey (Dec 29, 2021)

A


DIONYSIAN JBSLAYER said:


> View attachment 1466635


All would look better with short hair


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Dec 29, 2021)

VicMackey said:


> A
> 
> All would look better with short hair
> View attachment 1466637


Ngl l had long hair an year ago, it looked good. You stand out in the crowd. If you can carry the look, it's worth it.

The only reason I got haircut is, long hair needs maintenance


----------



## BrownBoy (Dec 29, 2021)

cope


----------



## VicMackey (Dec 29, 2021)

BrownBoy said:


> cope



Better quality video for the long hair. Short hair looks better


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 29, 2021)

General statements about hairstyles = cope.

good hairstyle options, depends on face shape and face features.


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Dec 29, 2021)

you will look trans with long hair unless you have a dom face


----------



## Constantin Denis (Dec 29, 2021)

For me it ascended me at first. After it got longer than in this pic it started being a mega looksmin. it got so long it was almost reaching my ass


----------



## Blue (Dec 30, 2021)

Agreed, haircuts like Dellisola's are still king, given that you can pull it off.

People here have this stupid warrior fantasy where they think that having long hair makes you look Conan the Barbarian-style hypermasculine when in reality most people just end up looking even more soy and effeminate with it lol.


----------



## slavmaxxer (Dec 30, 2021)

You have to have very masculine face to not look like a woman with long hair.


----------



## 5ft1 (Mar 15, 2022)

Depends on what you mean by long hair tbh but actual long hair yeah







Medium hair looks infinitely better than short hair. Jfl at getting hair cut by clippers tbh


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Mar 15, 2022)

Not when you have a subhuman wide face big neurocranium skull like me. I need medium long hair just to look passable human


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Mar 15, 2022)

>"Long hair is a looksmin" 
>Posts a bunch of guys who look good with long hair

It's the opposite. You need a great-looking face to look good with a buzz cut.


----------



## valhalar (Mar 16, 2022)

I had long hair last year cause covid and I was bored. I looked decent.

But once I cut my hair, immediately girls I knew were like "wow you look so much more masculine" or said I looked better. Long hair is 100% looksmin even if you have a nice face. It did make my face look rounder.

Now I get medium scissor cuts, only using clippers on a long length at the very base. Clipper haircuts look disgusting on most men tbh, especially pasty ones.


----------

